# The Cockatiel Cave!



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Today I was playing with my tiel on my bed.I decided to make her a little cave to see what she would do.So I made one out of my blanket.She loves it and has become very protective of it!She bite me and drew some blood when I got too close.lol nasty little tiel.Here are some pics!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes this is what tiels do when protecting their nests. Hand tame ones are worse then untame ones as untame tiels because tame tiels will jump at your hands and actually try to bite you while an untame tiel will just cower and watch you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to consider not doing things like this....meaning making an area that she can use to hide or nest in. This is how hormones can be triggered in a female, which can leading to egg laying.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Roxy-lol good thing she'd not hand tame 

srtiels-Oh I never thought of that.That wouldn't be good.

Here's a video http://youtu.be/HEXJ12v2tAM she looks like she's in heaven lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Roxy-lol good thing she'd not hand tame


Since she lunged at you and bit you she's definitely not that afraid of your hands.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Since she lunged at you and bit you she's definitely not that afraid of your hands.


:blush: I don't know what she's tame with lol


----------

